
High-Level Comparison of JavaScript and Go - jstam397
https://medium.com/xo-tech/from-node-to-go-a-high-level-comparison-56c8b717324a#.8oglxxg8x
======
olliej
So very tired of "less punctuation saves typing time" fluff here. If ()'s etc
are really that much of your typing time I question what you're doing.

Readability is a subjective concept but many of these "remove unnecessary
parens" languages irk me because I would argue that they /do/ make code more
readable (subjective!).

A lot of the "unnecessary" syntax has never been necessary for a parser - it's
there to make the code easier for /people/ to interact with.

it also counts the benefits of static typing multiple times (seemingly not
acknowledging that the earlier compiler errors are a by product of static
typing not an addition to).

It tries to make a reasonable argument about how errors are handled in JS vs
Go, but instead of saying "JS uses exceptions for error handling, whereas Go
uses explicit error return codes" it goes into a weird "coding style" ramble
where it complains vehemently about stack unwinding, but ignores verbosity
(that a few paragraphs earlier was the worst thing in the world) of explicit
error handling.

I think if the author hadn't tried to say this was a comparison, but instead
said "reasons I like Go more than JS" I would not have had as much of a
problem with this article.

